# 【Giveaway】Vaporesso All-Around Protected Vaping Device--FORZ TX80 Tester Wanted



## Vaporesso (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (20/10/20)

FORZ TX80 is an all-around protected vaping device, it's tank and mod are shock-proof,water-proof, and dust-proof. If you have it, how will you test it?

RULES
1:Follow us and comment below how wi-ll you test its shock-proof/water-proof/dust-proof features. 2:You must be the legal age in your country to enter.

There will be 3 winners and all winners will be randomly selected. And winners will have 48 hours to contact us with your delivery information.

The deadline for this event is October 27.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

I work at a Dolerite Mine with it's own crushing plant, I don't think it gets any more dusty than this! This will also give me a great excuse to have a good fishing weekend next to the water. But I think it looks too good to be dropping it around

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/10/20)

Would working underground in hot, humid and dusty conditions be a good test? That's when i am allowed to travel again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Decent looking setup! Summer is coming, so a lot of time will be spent in the pool and working in the garden! With the FORZ TX80 I don't have to dry/clean myself off before I take a well deserved Vape Break!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (20/10/20)

I will test it by vaping it everywhere i go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)

@KZOR - Hiers iets vir jou om te review .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (20/10/20)

For me I don't believe in deliberately abusing anything, but accidents happen and it's so nice to have a product like the Vaporesso - FORZ TX80 that you can bank on taking the odd knock here and there. I also love the model that comes with the rebuildable (RDA) tank giving you so much more. Now we just need a robust matching RTA Tank.
Followed and liked on ECIGSSA forum, Facebook and Instagram. Thanks for the opportunity @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Largo (20/10/20)

I don't test devices on purpose. Life itself presents various surprises.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dunskoy (21/10/20)

I would check in my brother's carpentry. When I worked there, the dust from oak gets everywhere. This would be a great test for dustproofness. Then wash from dust under running water - check water resistance. After wiping off water drops, drop them onto the concrete floor. This way all checks will be passed in one place.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Iron_Spidey (21/10/20)

The best way to test all those conditions would be to take it on a MTB ride. There is always dust lots of shock and the odd splash or 5.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Orch1d (21/10/20)

Good Day .

The FORZ TX80 device looks amazing !!


Because of its looks the only way it SHOULD be tested it is to use it as a primary device . ( As I urgently need to replace my current device that has a lot of wear and tear )

I travel Public Transport on a daily basis through all kinds of weather Whilst the device is in my pocket Especially Rain This would be a perfect way to test its Water Proofing , Shock Proofing And Dust Proofing
and what better way to test a device then to subject it to ones daily activities ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## einad5 (21/10/20)

I am a chain vaper, I have a mod with 100k puffs on it, that's the best way to test a mod, just vaping on it constantly, during this time there will be juice spills, knocks falls trauma and even a beer bath or two, life happens if the mod survives my general use I know its robust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (21/10/20)

Happened 5 minutes apart, surely this proves i will test to the max!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/10/20)

I work in the swimming pool industry and with the knocks and swims my devices are often presented with, I think the FORZ TX80 would be the perfect device for me to carry....

Wether its wet hands, falling in the water, getting covered with sand and dust and getting knocked around, I would most certainly test the FORZ TX80

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

Shock test: I would hit it with Aegis 100w mounted to the hammer handle.
Dust test: Close it in the bag full of cake flour and let my daughter drive it for couple of days (she is big fan of every pothole in the neighbourhood).
Water test: Full wash cycle in the washing machine.
If FORZ TX80 can survive all of that, we have a real winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/20)

I work in (own) a carpentry workshop. Dust everywhere. I'm also old and clumsy if that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/10/20)

I have a swimming pool that gets cleaned every 3 or so days from the dust. I work constantly in my veggie garden build my own furniture etc. But the best tester for your device is my 3 year old. If it can withstand Hera Shima it can survive anything. She manages to dismantle a mech man 80w the other day #justsaying

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## La_Navidad (23/10/20)

I think I'd go hiking with FORZ TX80, maybe to test it during heavy rain is a pretty cool idea at this time of year - high humidity, a lot of water, mud, rocks and so on..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (23/10/20)

If the mod can survive my environment it can survive anywhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (24/10/20)

I wouldn't deliberately tests a mods durability but I work in the garden a lot. I have my own shade house where I spend at least a day 3very weekend. The mod needs to withstand a physical environment where it is often knocked over to be a winner for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ (24/10/20)

Some of my outdoor activities will test the dust proof claim. As for shock proof, everything of mines fall- phones, vapes, keys...
Waterproof- will get rid of surface dust by washing the mod with water

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Golden Milestone (24/10/20)

I'd take Forz TX80 with myself everyday no matter what weather will be outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (24/10/20)

I will try to test all three types of protections. I'll put it into water, drop down to ground and use some dust on the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (24/10/20)

Oh, this looks cool, I was waiting for Vaporesso to make a pod\mod like this, but a fullsized mod kit.. it is really cool and is a big surprise. I could vape with it whereever and whenever I want to, I could crush it and drop from my clumsy hands. It is a bomb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/10/20)

ShamZ said:


> Some of my outdoor activities will test the dust proof claim. As for shock proof, everything of mines fall- phones, vapes, keys...
> Waterproof- will get rid of surface dust by washing the mod with water


That's just the thing. My stuff breaks sometimes without falling.some of my mods survived paint and concrete baths,but mostly just smash tanks with normal daily activities.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (24/10/20)

1 Followed.
I used to treat my vapes as careful as I can. Sometimes it is a pain. Now it is a great chance to test my skills to break things around me.
2 Legal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eugene10111 (25/10/20)

Well with the bad luck Ive been having when it comes to vaping. Believe me if it can be damaged, i will do it. Saying that, not all the vad luck in the world will stop me from vaping. 

Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/10/20)

Followed
its summer now, so lots of beaches and pools. Also I have three kids who like to drop stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (28/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Shock test: I would hit it with Aegis 100w mounted to the hammer handle.
> Dust test: Close it in the bag full of cake flour and let my daughter drive it for couple of days (she is big fan of every pothole in the neighbourhood).
> Water test: Full wash cycle in the washing machine.
> If FORZ TX80 can survive all of that, we have a real winner.


Congratulations! You are one of the winners. Please message your details (full name, contact number, and email address) to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/10/20)

Good idea! Congratulations! You are one of the winners.Please message your details (full name, contact number, and email address) to me


Resistance said:


> If the mod can survive my environment it can survive anywhere
> View attachment 211564
> View attachment 211567
> View attachment 211566
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (28/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I work at a Dolerite Mine with it's own crushing plant, I don't think it gets any more dusty than this! This will also give me a great excuse to have a good fishing weekend next to the water. But I think it looks too good to be dropping it around


 Congratulations! You are one of the winners. Please message your details (full name, contact number, and email address) to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## THE REAPER (28/10/20)

Congrats
@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501
@Resistance
Great gifts.
And a special thanks to @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/10/20)

Congratulations to the winners!

Thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/10/20)

Well done to the lucky ones!!

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@alex1501 
@Resistance 

Thank you @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/20)

Thank you @Vaporesso and congratulations to my fellow winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (28/10/20)

Congratulations
 @Dela Rey Steyn  @Resistance 


and big thanks to @Vaporesso.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/10/20)

Many thanks to @Vaporesso
And Congrats
@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/20)

You lucky bastards  Enjoy

@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stew (29/10/20)

Very nice. Chuffed for you.
@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501 
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (29/10/20)

Congrats! Enjoy your prize!
@Dela Rey Steyn
@alex1501
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/1/21)

Thank you @Vaporesso! My Forz TX80 kit has arrived safely in South Africa. Now to put it through it's paces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (24/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Thank you @Vaporesso! My Forz TX80 kit has arrived safely in South Africa. Now to put it through it's paces.
> View attachment 220269



Awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/10/22)

I haven't received this yet it's a pity though. I was looking forward to testing it.


----------



## Stew (24/10/22)

Resistance said:


> I haven't received this yet it's a pity though. I was looking forward to testing it.


Hope it arrives soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

